# 3.6 r32 build.



## philipwight (Dec 30, 2005)

Now that Toms car is done i can work on my own again.
Car has a stop tech kit on the front. For wheels i have a set of Rpf1s 17x8s they clear the brakes with no spacers.

out with the old...









in with the new...








Everything is ready to run except for the intake manifold which i am waiting on a custom flange that INA is working on with me.
Going to get it running on the stock ecu with no turbo and once all the bugs are worked out of it i have a few different turbos that i can choose from. I have a 4294r, t4 divided 67mm, and t4 61mm. whenever i get to that point i will decide. Going to go for 600+ whp on stock motor. Fuel pump is weldon 2345.
Car will also have a Motec m800 and will utilize the dbw and vvt. 
Here is my collection of motec boxes. 








I modified the stock r32 exhaust manifolds to fit on the 3.6 motor.








all the coolant hoses have been figured out. 








I plan to attend the next texas mile race with no turbo and then go from there with the turbo and motec stuff.
Should be fun.


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: 3.6 r32 build. (philipwight)*

wow you guys are on fire








watching


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

Looks sweet. And the OEM R32 gearbox is to be used?


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: (Norwegian-VR6)*

i'm sure, from what i've heard it bolts right on to the 3.6...


----------



## philipwight (Dec 30, 2005)

*Re: (Norwegian-VR6)*

going to start with that but going to end up with the beetle cup trans when i tear this one up.


----------



## philipwight (Dec 30, 2005)

*Re: (philipwight)*

only one bolt didnt line up on the trans.


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (philipwight)*

The Sick Get Sicker! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## broke_rado (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pOrKcHoP bOy* »_The Sick Get Sicker! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


Its the dubsquared way.


----------



## rubbadubbdub (Mar 2, 2008)

Sweet!


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: 3.6 r32 build. (philipwight)*


_Quote, originally posted by *philipwight* »_ gt4294r

Sounds nice for your displacement. We dont want no insta-torque now do we?


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: 3.6 r32 build. (philipwight)*

Looking good Philip http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: 3.6 r32 build. (Wizard-of-OD)*

Dubsquared, back out front! Good looking build, can't wait to see more!


----------



## yellowslc (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: 3.6 r32 build. (philipwight)*

I'm working on my bucket of bolts too. With some luck, we'll be carvaning out to the texas mile this year.


----------



## philipwight (Dec 30, 2005)

*Re: 3.6 r32 build. (yellowslc)*

let me know when you want me to order your motec.


----------



## broke_rado (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: 3.6 r32 build. (philipwight)*

Which way do we put it? hmmm....


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: 3.6 r32 build. (philipwight)*

I'll keep an eye on this one


----------



## newcreation (Nov 23, 2003)

*Re: 3.6 r32 build. (GTijoejoe)*

Sick build i will be watching


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: 3.6 r32 build. (newcreation)*

very nice. 
so much for vw saying it wont fit properly.


----------



## fulleloaded (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: 3.6 r32 build. (philipwight)*


_Quote, originally posted by *philipwight* »_
Car will also have a Motec m800 and will utilize the dbw and vvt. 
Here is my collection of motec boxes. 











Are you planning to control the Haldex system with the M800....
Props To TX spent the holidays In the DFW area...


----------



## XXX008XXX (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: 3.6 r32 build. (fulleloaded)*

the motec is AWESOME. well worth the money. a M600 runs my R32 engine as well. I went with the mustang throttle body tho. i actually think motec has a program for our DBW setup now. i didnt feel like waiting for the program when i did my setup in 04/05


----------



## philipwight (Dec 30, 2005)

*Re: 3.6 r32 build. (XXX008XXX)*

i would not run anything less on any of my cars. haldex is controlled by a dc servo motor that does not have a feedback position sensor on it. therefore the motec cannot control it with that servo motor in it. i have another way of controlling it with the motec.


----------



## fulleloaded (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: 3.6 r32 build. (philipwight)*


_Quote, originally posted by *philipwight* »_ haldex is controlled by a dc servo motor that does not have a feedback position sensor on it. therefore the motec cannot control it with that servo motor in it. 


I found this out from a buddy in the Uk. Thats why I asked about controlling it through the Motec system. I am strongly considering at least a m600, But until I figure out how to control it with the Motec system I will work with stock engine management.

Sounds like you figured you course of action on controlling it with the Motec.


----------



## XXX008XXX (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: 3.6 r32 build. (fulleloaded)*

there are not a lot of differences between the M600 and 800. they are exactly the same but the 800 you get more outputs for ignition and the injectors, that can be used as digitale outpts if not used in those forms. if you give motec the info they can write a program for you, so problem solved! sorry for the thread hijack. subscribed!!


----------



## philipwight (Dec 30, 2005)

*Re: 3.6 r32 build. (XXX008XXX)*

i got my hoosiers yesterday and got them mounted up today. just waiting on one more thing to make it to texas mile. 
Finally getting close.
got the cals emailed to me for the throttle body. they have a good list of VDO bdw units in the collection now.


_Modified by philipwight at 2:06 PM 2-2-2009_


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: 3.6 r32 build. (philipwight)*

Can I borrow them?


----------



## philipwight (Dec 30, 2005)

*Re: 3.6 r32 build. (pOrKcHoP bOy)*

if you want a set let me know.... they "dot rated" but are a road race slick and only have two small lines down them. they are take offs from big budget race cars and we get em for $50 each when in good condition. they have piles of them!!!!


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: 3.6 r32 build. (philipwight)*


_Quote, originally posted by *philipwight* »_i would not run anything less on any of my cars. haldex is controlled by a dc servo motor that does not have a feedback position sensor on it. therefore the motec cannot control it with that servo motor in it. i have another way of controlling it with the motec.


I thought it was a stepper motor?


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: 3.6 r32 build. (philipwight)*


_Quote, originally posted by *philipwight* »_if you want a set let me know.... they "dot rated" but are a road race slick and only have two small lines down them. they are take offs from big budget race cars and we get em for $50 each when in good condition. they have piles of them!!!! 

interesting, good to know


----------



## broke_rado (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: 3.6 r32 build. (L.I. Dan)*

Got the flange in. Time to get this car running!!!
Thanx to Issam at INA for cutting this for us.
























Will update when stuff starts coming together!


----------



## philipwight (Dec 30, 2005)

*Re: 3.6 r32 build. (broke_rado)*

I want to thank Issam for the flange, it is a great piece and a key to getting this car running. 
The car will not make it to the mile. I am taking another car. The event is full and his car will go faster than mine so we are taking it instead.


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: 3.6 r32 build. (philipwight)*

bout time! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## philipwight (Dec 30, 2005)

*Re: 3.6 r32 build. (Tom Long)*

you ready to learn motec tom? Your doing the tuning on this one, while its non turbo so you cant blow it up too easy.


----------



## broke_rado (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: 3.6 r32 build. (philipwight)*

haha lol lol


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: 3.6 r32 build. (philipwight)*


_Quote, originally posted by *philipwight* »_you ready to learn motec tom? Your doing the tuning on this one, while its non turbo so you cant blow it up too easy.

LMAO - Sure, I'll give it a shot







Should we buy a spare 3.6l just in case?








All jokes aside, this thing should be a beast, regardless of whether its N/A or boosted


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: 3.6 r32 build. (broke_rado)*

Anytime http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## philipwight (Dec 30, 2005)

*Re: 3.6 r32 build. (Issam Abed)*


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: 3.6 r32 build. (philipwight)*


_Quote, originally posted by *philipwight* »_









Phil - you almost got ITBs for N/A mode


----------



## pimS (Jan 7, 2009)

Damn thats hot.
Can't wait for the end result!


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

*Re: (pimS)*

subscribed http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: 3.6 r32 build. (philipwight)*


_Quote, originally posted by *philipwight* »_ 
I <3 motec








nice build up


----------



## broke_rado (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: 3.6 r32 build. (philipwight)*

Yea Yea








































































Tomorrow is start up hopefully.


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: 3.6 r32 build. (broke_rado)*


----------



## BIG DUB (Feb 13, 2001)

Sweet build


----------



## philipwight (Dec 30, 2005)

*Re: (BIG DUB)*

We backed it out under its own power this morning!!


----------



## philipwight (Dec 30, 2005)

*Re: (philipwight)*

running and driving now. runs good, just need to figure out some suspension noises.


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: (philipwight)*


_Quote, originally posted by *philipwight* »_running and driving now. runs good, just need to figure out some suspension noises.

that's the sound of the road screaming for help, as it gets torn apart by this motor's awesomeness.


----------



## lil_kano (Apr 11, 2007)

*Re: (TBT-Syncro)*

subscribed!!


----------



## haf1zur (Feb 20, 2006)

*Re: (lil_kano)*

subscribed


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

updates?


----------

